# What is it? Found in West Weber UT



## wbcougster (Mar 12, 2010)

An acquaintance of my brother claims to have found this is in West Weber while burning ditch banks. Any ideas what this is?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Chupacabra


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow! I couldn't even tell ya what it is, it will be interesting to find out.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Mongoose?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

It kind of looks like a badger with no fur.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

jahan said:


> It kind of looks like a badger with no fur.


Yep it's a badger with mange


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

It also looks like someone shot it.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

It looks like a young raccoon to me. The claws on the front feet aren't long enough to be a badger...jmo. Definitely not very healthy whatever it is.


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

When I first saw it I thought mabey a badger but it just looked like the legs were to long. It funny what a difference a lot of hair makes.


----------



## mmx1997 (Sep 27, 2011)

It's a giant possum!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

that's my brother I have been telling you about. He used to be a quality control manager for Magcorp and then went to work for Energy Solutions.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> that's my brother I have been telling you about. He used to be a quality control manager for Magcorp and then went to work for Energy Solutions.


Strange things happen when you are exposed to radiation :lol:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

It's ugly. That's what it is. _(O)_


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Definitely a honey badger


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

sawsman said:


> It's ugly. That's what it is. _(O)_


Amen brother!

Here is a pic of a hairless raccoon...kinda looks the same. :shock:


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

I say it's a raccoon with mange.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Looks like that **** rat that Wesely had to fight in the fireswamps on The Princess Bride. I'm going with that


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> It looks like a young raccoon to me. The claws on the front feet aren't long enough to be a badger...jmo. Definitely not very healthy whatever it is.


I agree


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

hahah wow... a Tasmanian Tiger 

YOU WISH


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Fishrmn said:


> Chupacabra


+1


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Fishrmn said:
> 
> 
> > Chupacabra
> ...


+2! Didn't you see the taco by his left paw?

Or Definitely an ROUS!


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

I am thinking **** also. burned all the hair off of it but I bet if you roll it you would see ****!


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Young wolverine maybe?

Probably a **** though.


----------



## Riley Dabling (Jan 2, 2011)

That is a raccoon with mange. I have trapped a few over the years. It's a bad way for them to die.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Its a burnt ****. Looks like the fire you were burning got it


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I vote for burnt racoon.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

quakeycrazy said:


> Looks like that **** rat that Wesely had to fight in the fireswamps on The Princess Bride. I'm going with that


That's definitely it!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Where's goob? He'd know if its a burnt racoon.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

GaryFish said:


> Where's goob? He'd know if its a burnt racoon.


I'd say he's about two posts above you.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Last Man. I missed that. Goob knows his cooked *****. I'd trust him on this one.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Thanks Last Man. I missed that. Goob knows his cooked *****. I'd trust him on this one.


Time for a story:

One thanksgiving my dad baked a whole raccoon in the oven. He put an apple in its mouth and marishcino cherries in it's eye sockets. It was stuffed with my mom's homemade apple stuffing. The stuffing had black walnuts in it off of our own tree. Little of the **** was eaten, but it sure was fun to look at.

When I seen wbcougster's second picture I thought of that baked ****.

My dad was a hoot.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

That is a honey badger with mange. front paws look nothing like a **** hand and the nose is upturned and not wedge shapped, the back legs are not long enough and his body is not pot bellied enough. biggest giveaway are the round ears and not angle shapped.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

hoghunter011583 said:


> That is a honey badger with mange. front paws look nothing like a **** hand and the nose is upturned and not wedge shapped, the back legs are not long enough and his body is not pot bellied enough. biggest giveaway are the round ears and not angle shapped.


Um, what leads you believe a honey badger would be in west weber utah, let alone anywhere in America? It could be an American badger perhaps.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

drsx said:


> hahah wow... a Tasmanian Tiger
> 
> YOU WISH


You're thinking of a tigon. They're totally stupid and they reek like poo.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Last Man Standing said:


> hoghunter011583 said:
> 
> 
> > That is a honey badger with mange. front paws look nothing like a **** hand and the nose is upturned and not wedge shapped, the back legs are not long enough and his body is not pot bellied enough. biggest giveaway are the round ears and not angle shapped.
> ...


Sorry not a honey badger, it is a European badger. Reason I figure they have them in weber is because of that picture. I used to buy animals from all over for taxidermy projects. That looks to me like a European badger, google some pics and you'll agree. As for them living in Utah I can't explain that but I can't explain a coati being in Louisiana. Nevertheless my Granpa trapped one in the swamp!! Animals are like seeds and minnows, who knows how the heck they get where they get but either way they end up there in places that people say they shouldn't live!!


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

As to the coati, a friend of mine caught a live one in Iowa a few years back. With this critter, I was convinced that it WAS a Euro Badger, until I looked at the tail. A picture of a skinned out badger shows the tail to be barely half the length of the one in the picture. It more closely resembles a raccoon.


----------



## perdiz (Jun 15, 2012)

a sick sob of whatever specie it is !


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

Those pictures will forever haunt my dreams. I will not longer feel safe outside. Thanks alot.


----------

